# Nature Aquarium Seminar in Vancouver, Canada



## miyabi-aqua (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi,

I am the official distributor of Nature Aquarium / DoAqua products from Aqua Design Amano (ADA) based in Vancouver, Canada. I just completed the 5 days training at the ADA Niigata Headquarters and Takashi Amano Sensei conducted the training himself. We tore down 15 display tanks in the Nature Aquarium Gallery and re-built it together with Amano Sensei. That way, we can observe and watch him build the tanks from foundation to its artistic form.

I am now back in Vancouver and I am very excited to teach everyone what I have learned in the Nature Aquarium Seminar. My first seminar is slated on

October 12 Wednesday 2011 at 7:15 PM. 
Place: Vancouver Aquarium Marilyn Blusson Learning Centre.

This is in cooperation with Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society.

If you are interested to join this seminar, please sign up here and I will pass the information to them.

You can visit our website at www.miyabi-aqua.com for more information and announcements.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

That's a bit of a drive...


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Some friends and I made it Vancouver-Burlington without crossing into the US (shortcut) in only 44 hours.  PS, the Olympics were great fun.

I would be really psyched to attend an official Nature Aquarium Seminar.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Will said:


> Some friends and I made it Vancouver-Burlington without crossing into the US (shortcut) in only 44 hours.  PS, the Olympics were great fun.
> 
> I would be really psyched to attend an official Nature Aquarium Seminar.


You guys must have been driving 24/7! If I had the funds (and the vacation days!), I'd buy a plane ticket to attend the seminar!


----------



## miyabi-aqua (Sep 17, 2011)

solarz said:


> You guys must have been driving 24/7! If I had the funds (and the vacation days!), I'd buy a plane ticket to attend the seminar!


Don't rush coming for the first seminar. I was only given an hour to conduct this first seminar by the fish org and i don't think I can accomplish much with one hour. But it is a start. I guess this will apply only to those people who are near Vancouver area.

Don't worry, I will be coming over to Toronto area to conduct full ADA seminar. Most likely a full workshop so you guys will know how to do it ADA way.

Thanks.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Sounds interesting, please keep us posted on a Toronto date.


----------

